
iDeal CRM – A Sales CRM Built for Construction - Alextibi77
https://idealcrm.app/
======
Alextibi77
iDeal was designed and engineered to best suit contractors and subcontractors,
as it follows typical sales workflow of an opportunity in the bidding process
of a contractor's environment.

~~~
NicoJuicy
Fyi, iDeal is also a payment processor in the Netherlands

